# Beethoven Piano Sonata jingles



## cruachan (May 1, 2013)

A musician I used to know had jingles (with words) to go with the main tunes of Beethoven piano sonatas. Does anyone know of these, and where to find them? I've tried making up my own, but I'm rubbish at it!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

The only one I know of is chanting "VIVA VIVA RUDOLFUS" at the beginning of the Hammerklavier.


----------

